# Hobie Kayak PFDs not compliant?



## smithcorp (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all

Last weekend i was buying a Revo 11 and wanted to get the Hobie high-backed PFD to go with it. The salesman i was dealing with told me the Hobie PFD was not compliant with latest standards and recommended another brand (can't recall which at present). Reflecting, I was thinking that if the PFD is for sale in NSW, it must comply with at least the AS, but are there different rules in NSW that would affect the Hobie PFDs?

The one I wanted was the High-Back Mesh - I trialled the Revo wearing a standard PFD and it rode up uncomfortably, so I reckon I do want a high back number. it's not too late to change my order, which I'll be picking up this weekend, but can any forumites shed some light on this? Do I have the wrong end of the stick?

thanks in advance

smith


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

The Stohlquist Fisherman is on sale at numerous outlets as well, it's not compliant either. For that reason Maclean Outdoors stopped selling it. I have one I don't care if it's not Australian approved it's approved by the U.S coastguard & most of the rest of the world.


----------



## smithcorp (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah, thanks. In practical terms, is there a risk of getting pinged by Waterways for wearing the Hobie PFD?


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Take a look here for details.

http://www.nmsc.gov.au/recreational_boa ... =82&CID=77

While the old jackets cannot be sold any more, if you have on already there are no problems.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

With reference to the Stohlquist Fisherman, it's never been Australian approved [as yet]. However the U.S standards exceed the Aussie ones, in this instance, so in my opinion, my own life is worth more than a technicality. I'm happy to stuff an old $10 buck type 1 BCF special in the hatch to comply with pedantic water police.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Cresta57 said:


> I have one I don't care if it's not Australian approved it's approved by the U.S coastguard & most of the rest of the world.


Same here. They're bloody good PFD's. I've never been hassled wearing mine.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

smithcorp said:


> Hi all
> 
> Last weekend i was buying a Revo 11 and wanted to get the Hobie high-backed PFD to go with it. The salesman i was dealing with told me the Hobie PFD was not compliant with latest standards and recommended another brand (can't recall which at present). Reflecting, I was thinking that if the PFD is for sale in NSW, it must comply with at least the AS, but are there different rules in NSW that would affect the Hobie PFDs?
> 
> ...


Hi, Hobie have two complete ranges of vest. One range USA Coast Guard and the other the new Aus standard.


----------



## smithcorp (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Steve - so, are these new? I bought the Hi-back mesh vest about three weeks ago. It's a comfortable PFD and I'm happy with it.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

smithcorp said:


> Hi Steve - so, are these new? I bought the Hi-back mesh vest about three weeks ago. It's a comfortable PFD and I'm happy with it.


Dealers have had access to these since late 2011. Most dealers stock them.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

SteveFields said:


> smithcorp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve - so, are these new? I bought the Hi-back mesh vest about three weeks ago. It's a comfortable PFD and I'm happy with it.
> ...


Best send out a circular to the dealers then Steve, was told less than 3 weeks ago that Hobies are not yet compliant, but that Hobie were working on it....


----------



## smithcorp (Jan 24, 2012)

That was the sdame message I got from the guys at Taren Point.


----------

